# Farriers Formula V Formula 4 feet



## JaneyB (26 March 2010)

Hi, being a bit naughty as haven't investigated the differences myself yet.  But does anyone know the main differences between the two (if any) and has anyone tried both and had better results with one over the other for poor hoof quality?


----------



## loz9 (26 March 2010)

i used to use farriers formula, & it did nothing for my mares feet.I commited to feeding it for a year so the hoof got a full growth but no difference at all.
A friend used to use formula 4 feet & really liked it. She found it improved her tb's feet, but it was quite expensive.
Im not sure of the differences between them, but I believe F4F is also a general balancer.I may be wrong tho.
Due to myself finding it not working & the cost, both of us now use Aviform Biodura. Its specifically designed just for feet, so doesnt have the general supplement included.


----------



## _EVS_ (26 March 2010)

Not much in it I dont think. I used profeet for over a year and the formula 4 feet for a year and neither did anything for my chaps feet. I stopped using them and, for other (conditioing) reasons, I put him on top spec feed balancer and his feet have been loads better!  I guess improveing his overall condition helped his feet as well?


----------



## JVB (26 March 2010)

My lad was on farriers formula for few years then took him off it, has made no difference whatsoever - apart from to my bank balance!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (26 March 2010)

We use Formula 4 Feet for our 2 laminitics and it has made a huge difference to their hooves - both the growth and the quality. It is expensive but we get the big sack which last 3 months at a time and it is all they get along with some Happy Hoof. IMO its worth every penny to keep them sound and in work as part of their general management of their lami.

I think they are both very similar in make up/content as Richard Eustace from the Laminitis Clinic helped develop both of them - the main difference seems to be the appearnce and smell - the Formula 4 Feet smells yummy!


----------



## JaneyB (26 March 2010)

Thanks for your responses.

Is the F4F a balancer instead of feed or a supplement like farriers formula?


----------



## JaneyB (26 March 2010)

Someone also mentioned NAF hoof and hide, although I can't find it on their website, but notice they do a pro-feet supplement.

Does anyone know if this has replaced the hoof and hide?


----------



## JaneyB (27 March 2010)

Anyone????


----------



## Cobbysmum (27 March 2010)

As I understand it, Formula4feet is a supplement.  I'm giving a big vote for this as my TB had truly awful feet and my farrier was always grumbling about not having any hoof to nail to.  I tried biotin and a couple of other herbal remedies but have now fed F4F for about 18 months and the results are fantastic, not only are all the cracks gone but the horn is good and solid, still could do with a bit of heel but that's a TB quirk I think.  I alternate also between applying cornucrescine and effol two or three times a week.  So far so good.


----------



## teddyt (27 March 2010)

A supplement will only make a difference if the hoof quality is caused by a deficiency in the diet. If problems are caused by genetics, the environment or farriery then a supplement wont do a thing.

In regards to the difference the best thing to do is get a full nutrient spec from each company and compare them. I do think that farriers formula has gelatin in it if that makes a difference to you?


----------



## JaneyB (27 March 2010)

Yes thanks TeddyT I am aware of this.  I am happy with his diet and also plan to only use the supplement for 3-4 months as advised by the vet by which time I will know whether it's helping or whether genetically it won't make any difference.

I did like the look of F4F but was concerned with the high content of protein.


----------



## teddyt (27 March 2010)

The amount you feed is small (grammes not kilos) therefore even if the overall % of protein is high the horse is still only getting a small amount


----------



## LMuirEDT (27 March 2010)

My horse has been on Formula 4 Feet for about a year now and I'm not really seeing a difference.  He gets weak/cracked feet at this time of year and it's happened again this year so don't think I'll be continuing.  


A friend has suggested Happy Hoof instead... any thoughts????


----------



## teddyt (27 March 2010)

Happy hoof is a feed not a supplement. So it depends on what feed your horse needs as to whether it would be worth feeding. Maybe in your case its the environment/weather that causes your problems- if they recur at a specific time of year.


----------



## LMuirEDT (27 March 2010)

It is weather, according to farrier it's due to the constantly changing wet and dry conditions we have at this time of year.  His feet crack and big chunks of hoof wall break off. The hoof doesn't seem to grow quickly enough and the old nail holes split straight up to the new ones.  Usually we end uo taking back shoes off.  I also apply Kevin Bacon ointment on advice from farrier during dry days.  

Anything u can suggest to help (supplements, feeds, topical treatments, etc)?


----------



## Millie05 (28 March 2010)

My mare had an operation on her hoof due to a crack going all the way up to the conary band . Bad year all round that was . I was using farriers formula for 2 years prior to this but to no avail . 
My vet suggested Equistro Kerabol . You could actually see the new hoof growth . It has proved to be fantastic . I would recommend it to everyone whom has hoof issues . But you can only buy from a vet or I have found a couple of line suppliers eg. UKVET . 
It works out cheaper than Farriers formula .


----------



## lucy974 (28 March 2010)

A couple of years ago i used farriers formula and it was the best thing ever , he was on it just over a year and the hoof had grown all the way down no cracks and hes hoof was much stronger , i havn't used formula 4 feet but farriers formula does work but its not a  quick thing it takes about a year


----------



## tabithakat64 (28 March 2010)

I fed Farriers Formula for a year when I first had Lady, it improved the growth rate and quality of her hooves a huge amount, however I suspect as she was a rescue case the cr***y feet were due to poor nutrition.


----------

